# SIP Aoi



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My blue guppy Aoi died suddenly today found him dead at the bottom he was fine the day before I have no idea why he died:-(

Goodbye pretty Aoi you are missed


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry to see this…such a shame,he was a very pretty fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear  He was a real beauty.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks guys he was a beauty, its so sad that he dropped dead like that and its scary because I didn't see it coming:-( I really hope no more drop dead.


----------

